# New Glock



## TheWoodCrafter (Dec 22, 2012)

Just ordered as Glock 17 from The Glock Store in California.

I have been wanting one now for a while.

They didn't have any in stock but should have a shipment in next week.

Would anyone recommend any mods to it?
Like a trigger, grips, sights, etc.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I own seven Glocks and have made mods to six of them. My suggestion is that you hold off on any modifications until you've shot the gun a bit. Glocks are funny animals. Some can come right out of the box and be on the money as far as trigger feel and hit practical accuracy is concerned. Others need a little tweaking to make them better. The one thing that does need replacing pretty much right off the bat are the OEM stock sights.... as in the basic Glock configuration.

But still, I would wait until you've had some range time before you do anything to your new Glock. Mostly because without doing this, you really don't know what may need to be done... if anything.

As a general piece of information, the most common mods to Glocks are sights and trigger modifications which can run the gauntlet. My primary carry gen3 Glock 23 has Trijicon night sights (GL01), a smooth faced trigger, a shaped and contoured trigger safety, a 3.5 Glock connector (part #00135), a 6 pound trigger spring, a grip plug, and a thorough polishing job of all internal metal contacting parts (the infamous 25 cent trigger job). I did all of the work myself, sans the sights, and the gun is just the way I want it for a carry gun. I have a duplicate version as a backup should I ever have to use my gun and the police take it for evidence.

Once again, do yourself a favor and wait until you have had some time with your new gun. Don't rush in without giving it a chance as it is.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

TheWoodCrafter said:


> Just ordered as Glock 17 from The Glock Store in California.
> 
> I have been wanting one now for a while.
> 
> ...


I own a Glock 21C, 23, 26, 29SF, 30S, and 36. The only mods I've made are night sights. Enjoy your pistol.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Agree with the above folks that sights are often done and a good first mod, but the issue sights are useable, if somewhat more fragile than steel sights. I, too, have steel night sights or steel replacement sights on most of my Glocks. I also add a grip cavity plug, mostly to reduce the possibility of catching a mag on the grip cavity during a quick reload, and for a smoother appearance. Some of my Glocks have extended slide stop levers (all factory slide stop levers, no aftermarket), and a few have extended mag catches (mostly factory, but a few have a Vickers mag catch, which is about halfway between a Glock factory extended catch and a factory stock catch in length).


----------

